# Kaufberatung Fully Kind 11 Jahre



## Komatsche (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Sohn, 11 Jahr, 1,57 groß fährt seit 2 Monaten  (mit seinem MTB, Hardtail) begeistert in Bikeparks und schanzt im Wald auf diversen Trails. Um zum Wald zu kommen muss er erst einmal 2km auf der Straße fahren. Jeder freie Minute ist er draußen und übt Wheelies, fährt Treppen runter etc...

Jetzt wird es Zeit für ein Fully. Doch leider sind wir nach 2 Besuchen im Radgeschäft irritiert und verunsichert. Zunächst einmal die Frage wie viel Zoll die Räder haben sollen. Der eine Händler setzte ihn auf ein 29 Zoll (mit kleinem Rahmen), der andere empfahl ein 27.5 Zoll. Ich denke das 27.5 ist auf Grund des agieleren Handlings besser geeignet. 

Habt ihr einen Vorschlag, welches Rag wir uns einme näher ansehen sollten? Preisklasse bis 1800 Euro....oder ist das utopisch?

Wir hatten uns einige gebrauchte angesehen wie z.B. https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...o-fr-downhill-am-freeride/1316077597-217-1331

oder









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dülmen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




sind aber beides 26 Zoll Laufräder.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Hinweis/Tip oder Vorschläge.

Danke


----------



## Ivenl (25. Juni 2020)

Spontane Suche:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wassenberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Malsch bei Wiesloch finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dülmen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komatsche (25. Juni 2020)

Danke! Das sind ja auch 26 Zoll Räder dabei. Bisher wurden mir aber nur 27.5 Zoll oder 29 Zoll genannt. Ist 26 nicht zu klein?


----------



## crashtest212 (25. Juni 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> st 26 nicht zu klein?


aktuell immer noch nicht unüblich bei DH bikes


----------



## Ivenl (25. Juni 2020)

26 ist fürs Downhill fahren und Bikeparks super, nur im Tourenbereich wird's anstrengend. Die Größe ist einfach out, d.h. es wird nichts neues mehr entwickelt, aber Einzelteile sind enorm günstiger.
Früher ist jeder 26' gefahren, auch mit 2m ++, kommt dann schon noch auf die Geometrie an.


----------



## Goetzi0815 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo Komatsche,
uns geht es im Moment genauso (gleicher Sachverhalt, siehe 2-3 Beiträge unter Deinem). Je mehr man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und nachfragt, desto unsicherer wird man. Auch erzählen einem die "Profis" in den "Fachgeschäften" immer was Anderes. 
Gestern hab ich mir von einem M-Rahmen die Maße geben lassen und mit dem jetzigen XS-Rahmen verglichen. Einziger Unterschied war das um 3cm längere Sitzrohr. Ich finde auch nirgends verlässliche Tabellen/Grafiken o.ä. an dehnen man mit den Körpermaßen einen Rahmen auswählen kann.

Dein angehängtes Bike hatte ich auch schon rausgesucht, ist aber halt ein M-Rahmen und angeblich zu groß.

Auch die Laufradgröße ist so ein Thema. Ich hab mich auch schon mit einem Unterhalten, dessen Sohn fährt vorne 26" und hinten 24". Das Bike soll dann angeblich wendiger werden und für kleinere Fahrer besser sein. Hab dazu aber auch noch keine näheren Infos bekommen.

Vielleicht können wir uns weiter mit Infos austauschen?

Schöne Grüße
Götzi


----------



## Roelof (25. Juni 2020)

@Goetzi0815 3cm direkt am Oberrohr entlang gemessen?


----------



## Goetzi0815 (25. Juni 2020)

@Roelof 
Die Maße stimmen bis auf das Sitzrohr (Tretlager zu Sattelklemme 3cm länger) genau überein.
Anbei die beiden Bikes, das Erste ist das Rad meines Sohnes, das zweite die Auswahl.


----------



## Goetzi0815 (25. Juni 2020)

@Roelof 
Reifengröße ist beides 26"


----------



## Roelof (25. Juni 2020)

Maßgeblich ich aber nicht die Oberrohr Länge am Rohr gemessen, sondern der effektive Abstand Mitte Steuerrohr auf Mitte Sattelrohr bei gleicher Sattelhöhe. Daher misst man im Regelfall die horizontale Oberrohrlänge. Wenn ein Rahmen stark abfallend entwickelt ist, wirkt sich der Winkel von Sattel Rohr stärker aus.

Als Faustformel für 26" mit klassischer (nicht gesloopter) Geometrie:
XS bis 155cm
S 155 bis 165cm
M 165 bis 180cm
L 175 bis 190cm

Das hängt aber sehr stark von der Geometrie ab, und auch vom Einsatzweck und den tatsächlichen Proportionen des Fahrers.

Ich finde die Giant Trance Modelle ganz gut für den von euch gesuchten Einsatz. Dazu einen leichten Luftdämpfer mit auf des Gewicht angepasster Negativkammer und Öl, das sollte eigentlich auch in Punkt Gewicht einen ganz vernünftigen Hobel abgeben. 

Ob 26 oder 27,5 halte ich nicht für so wichtig. 29 und xs wird entweder zu hoch vom Überstand oder zu tief vom Tretlager sein.

Da gibt es andere Teile, die eher selten  betrachtet werden: Kinematik beim Fully auf den jeweiligen Einsatz, Kurbellänge, Q Faktor, Abstimmung Gabel und Dämpfer (nicht nur Federung auf Gewicht, sondern auch Dämpfung), usw. 

Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass diese Dinge bei einem Rad von der Stange erwartbar sind, genau wie korrekter Laufradbau, Tapping oder ausspacern von Naben. Ich will dir aber eigentlich da keinen Flo ins Ohr setzen oder weiter verunsichern, denn von diesen Schlagworten haben viele Fahrradfachverkäufer heute absolut keine Ahnung. Es gibt solche Fachbetriebe noch, aber da bist du halt ganz schnell über dem angepeilten Budget, egal wie hoch oder niedrig das zuvor war.


----------



## Komatsche (26. Juni 2020)

@Goetzi0815  Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Auch ich werde immer unsicherer und es ist zunehmend irritierend. Ja, lass uns doch in Kontakt bleiben und gegenseitig helfen - das war eine gute Idee von dir und ist sehr nett. 

@Roelof Vielen DANK! Das ist tatsächlich sehr hilfreich und ich gebe Dir und Goetzi0815 recht. Fahrradverkäufer sind sehr unterschiedlicher Qualität und ich hatte bei meinen beiden Besuchen das Gefühl es ging nur darum die vorrätigen Räder zu verkaufen. 

Wie auch immer, mit diesem Forum hier und dem neuen Kontakt (Goetzi) werden wir schon eine tolles, passendes Rad finden. 

Seit gestern gibt es übrigens (wie ihr bestimmt gesehen habt) wieder ein paar "neue" Angebote:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dülmen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2020)

Ob 26 oder 27.5 ist bei dem grob beschriebenen Einsatz vollkommen egal. 29er würde ich von abraten, da nicht sonderlich verspielt. Auch machen die ganzen Downhill Boliden die du bisher rausgesucht hast vermutlich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Der Junge braucht sicherlich keine Doppelbrückengabel. Ich Tippe mal auf ein Gewicht von rund 45 bis 50 kg bei dem Alter und Grösse. Da werden die meisten Federelemente gar nicht drauf einstellbar sein. Ich denke irgendwas Richtung Trailbike bis Enduro wäre passend. Federweg jenachdem was er springt 130 bis 160 mm (vermutlich reicht wahrscheinlich eher weniger). Ungenutzter Federweg ist i.d.R. nur unnötiges Gewicht. 
Die andere Frage ist, ob er nach 2 Monaten wirklich ein Fully braucht. Ich bin der Meinung, es ist besser, wenn man erstmal mit dem Hartail richtig Fahren und Landen zu lernt. Und was bedeutet bei euch Bikepark, da gehen heutzutage die Interpretationen weit auseinander (von Flowtrail bis Worldcup-DH). Beschreibe mal etwas genauer was er z.Z. macht und mit welchem bike...


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2020)

Goetzi0815 schrieb:


> @Roelof
> Die Maße stimmen bis auf das Sitzrohr (Tretlager zu Sattelklemme 3cm länger) genau überein.
> Anbei die beiden Bikes, das Erste ist das Rad meines Sohnes, das zweite die Auswahl.


Ich glaube ja vieles... aber die beiden bikes haben ganz sicher nicht die gleiche Geometrie...


----------



## Komatsche (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo Schnegge,
ja, das gewicht liegt bei 47 kg.
Er fährt schon länger diverse Trails, ich hatte mich oben verstehentlich etwas faslch ausgedrückt. Seit zwei Monaten fährt er aber intensiver, heißt fast täglich (im Wald) und hat in diesen zwei Monaten schon zwei Fahrtechnikkurse besucht, ist den Alpirsbacher Trail in Sasbachwalden gefahren, mehrmals den Woodpekker in Stuttgart und ein paar mal Bikeparks (Trails). In den Bikeparks leiht er sich ein Fully aus (war meistens ein Transition Patrol Rad mit dem er gut zurecht kam), ansonsten alles mit dem eigenen Hardteil was ihn langsam nervt.
Derzeit fährt er ein Scott Aspect 760 MTB Hardtail.
Hilft das weiter?
Danke


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2020)

Das ihn das Aspekt nervt kann ich verstehen... Springt er den richtig, wenn er mit Fully im Bikepark ist? Auch solltest du bedenken, dass das es im Bikepark immer nur bergab geht. Wenn man dort mit dem bike gut klar kommt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das auf Tour auch so ist...


----------



## Komatsche (26. Juni 2020)

Ja, im Wald sind da so selbstgebaute Schanzen und auch im Park wird gesprungen. Glaube die sind so 50 cm hoch, solche Rampen über die dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit geschanzt wird.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2020)

So was gehrt auch mit 'nem guten Hardtail. Meine Springen mit dem Hardtail in Treppen rein und aus rund 1.2 m ins asphaltierte Flat. Treppen bis 6 Stufen fahren sie hoch. Das schult mit dem Hardtail eine aktive Fahrtechnik ungemein, da man das Hinterrad bei entlasten muss. Auch auf dem Trail. Schau mal nach Enduro Hardtails so um die 140 mm Federweg und einem Lenkwinkel zwischen 65 un 67°. Ein beliebter Kandidat ist z.B. das Dartmoor Hornet.  Mit sowas kann man es ordentlich Krachen lassen und man kommt trotzdem noch gut Bergauf. Bei der Federgabel darauf achten, dass sie zumindest eine Luftfeder hat. Stahlfedern für das Gewicht gibt es für viele Gabeln erst gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komatsche (26. Juni 2020)

Das ist ja echt cool. Wir brauchen also eigentlich gar kein fully. Aber ich denke, dass die Fahrten auf Dauer extremer werden und auf den trails irgendwann ein fully von Vorteil wäre. Ich verstehe deine Hinweise und denke auch, dass zum jetzigen Zeitpunk ein Dartmoor Hornet ausreichend ist. Aber wie sieht es in einigen Wochen aus? Dennoch werde ich mir das in Ruhe überlegen und zu Hause diskutieren. Danke.


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem Wochenende, diversen Diskussionen, Eurer Hilfe und Internetrecherchen hat sich folgendes herauskristallisiert. Von einem gebrauchten Fully möchten wir absehen. Für den Bikepark / Trails und diversen Sprüngen muss ein Fully her (Junge, 11 Jahre, 48kg), derzeit ein Hardtail Scott in der Größe S.

Wenn alle korrekt ist sollte das Rad folgende Eigenschaften haben


40 cm Rahmengröße (16 Zoll)
Größe M (ist vielleicht geringfügig zu groß, aber es soll ja eine Weile verwendet werden und bisher fährt er  eine S-Größe).
Federweg vorne 130-160 mm (oder etwas mehr)
Felgen 26 oder 27.5 Zoll
Preis bis 2800 Euro

Was haltet ihr von diesem Rag hier:

https://followmestore.de/bike/fahrr...-fr-amr-4.7-al-red-black-2019?number=110446.2    in Größe M für 2000 Euro

oder









						bike-angebot.de - Fahrräder und E-bikes Online kaufen
					

&#128692 bike-angebot.de &#10004 Alle Angebote aller Händler auf einer Seite &#10004 Über 900 Servicepartner Deutschlandweit &#10004 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.bike-angebot.de
				




in Größe S für 1800 Euro

Da macht man doch bei deiden nichts falsch oder?


----------



## Ivenl (29. Juni 2020)

Ich halte die Größe für deutlich zu groß und beim Federweg würde ich bei 130 aufhören, alles darüber ist noch toll für den Bikepark, aber nicht fürs Berg hoch fahren geeignet.


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

Kann man die Federung nich auf starr stellen also ausschalten bzw. fixieren?


----------



## Ivenl (29. Juni 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> Kann man die Federung nich auf starr stellen also ausschalten bzw. fixieren?


In meiner Erfahrung nie genug und ich fahre sicherlich keine günstigen Gabeln


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

OK Danke. Dann muss ich noch einmal weitersuchen (mit Federwekg bis 130mm) oder auf einen Tip/Vorschlag hier im Forum warten. Warum hälst du das Rad in Größe S für deutlich zu groß?

Das wäre doch etwas oder? https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta...ml?dwvar_2467_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/GY&quantity=1


----------



## Ivenl (29. Juni 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> OK Danke. Dann muss ich noch einmal weitersuchen (mit Federwekg bis 130mm) oder auf einen Tip/Vorschlag hier im Forum warten. Warum hälst du das Rad in Größe S für deutlich zu groß?
> 
> Das wäre doch etwas oder? https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mountain-bikes/trail-bikes/neuron/neuron-al-6.0/2467.html?dwvar_2467_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/GY&quantity=1


S kann gehen, aber du hast oben noch von m geschrieben. 
Bei Canyon ist das nochmal was anderes, wir fahren fast ausschließlich Canyon und die unteren Größen sind nochmal ne ändere Liga.
Meine Frau ist 150 und meine Mutter 155cm beide fahren 2xs und brauchen deutlich nichts größeres. Eine Canyon s unter 165cm zu fahren würde ich lassen.


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bei Canyon über die Chat-Funktion nachgefragt. Für die Größe 1,57 und 48 kg wäre ein XS Rahmen geeignet. Größe S wäre tatsächlich zu groß. 2XS zu klein.

Reichen den 130mm Federweg für eine downhillfahrt bzw. bikepark locker aus?
Ich frage deswegen, weil auf diversen Seiten besser 160mm geforder werden wie z.B. hier: 









						MTB-Einsteiger: Der Weg zum richtigen Bike
					

Wer als Neuling auf den Mountainbike-Zug aufspringen will, sollte wissen, wohin die Reise geht. Wir führen Sie sicher durch den Dschungel und verraten, was wichtig ist beim Einstieg in den Bike-Sport.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Ein tolle Rad wäre auch hier:









						Spectral AL 6.0
					

"In [dieser] Klasse ist das Spectral unschlagbar […]. Handling und Fahrwerk überzeugen ebenso auf ganzer Linie - Fahrspaß garantiert", schwärmt das Mountainbike Magazin über unseren Testsieger (07/18). Dieses solide Trail Bike bietet dir puren Fahrspaß.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## Ivenl (29. Juni 2020)

Guck doch sonst nochmal bei propain, tolle dh Räder und auch welche speziell für Kinder/Jugendliche


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

Ich bin begeistert und habe auf der Propainseite ein entsprechendes Rad gefunden.






						Bike Konfigurator | Propain Bikes
					






					www.propain-bikes.com
				




Die Größe S ist für 158-172 cm Größe also reicht für die nächsten 2 Jahre 

Zudem 170mm Federweg, verstehe nur nicht, ob man diese auch feststellen kann (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine) - also arretieren oder so einstellen, dass sie nicht mehr federt und ich besser den Berg hochkomme.

Tolles Rad . Ich freue mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (29. Juni 2020)

Das Problem beim Hochfahren und verspielten Trails werden das Gewicht (fast alles was du da raus suchst ist jenseits der 15 kg) und der flache Lenkwinkel (fast alles unter 65°) sein. Auch die i.d.R. verbaute Kurbellänge von 175 macht es nicht leichter. Was du mit "feststellen" meinst ist der sogenannte Lockout. Der bringt vor allem vorne recht wenig. Das Problem wird viel eher sein, dass die Federelemente bei den ganzen Boliden bei 50 kg nicht sonderlich gut funktionieren werden. Die Dämpfung lässt sich da meistens nicht weit genug raus drehen. Folge:  Er fährt dann immer mit so einer Art leichtem Lockout, dafür wird er den Federweg nie ausnutzen...
Die verbauten dropperposts werden zudem in den meisten Fällen auch zu lang sein (Ein 42er Sattelrohr mit 150er Stütze ist z.B. zu lang). Wenn er das Gerät auch halbwegs gut bergauf bewegen möchte, würde ich schauen, dass das bike eher Richtung 13 kg oder weniger tendiert. Ist leider bei der Preisklasse und dem angepeilten Federweg so gut wie unmöglich. Wobei immer noch die Frage bleibt, ob nicht auch deutlich weniger als 170 mm ausreichend sin.
Normalerweise hilft Probefahren... nur hilft das meistens nix, da die Kids sich von der Optik anfixen lassen. ...und dann ist das bike erstmal mega geil, auch wenn es 16 kg wiegt und sich eigentlich besc......sen fährt.
Grudnsätzlich habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass ihr gar nicht wisst was ihr wollt/braucht... um 11 Uhr hast du eine Freerider  (Ghost FR AMR in m), um 12 ein All-Mountain (Canyon Neuron in xs) und um 16 Uhr ein Enduro (Propain Tyee) rausgesucht. Die drei bikes sind grundverschieden. Hat der junge nicht irgendwo die Möglichkeit mal die bikes von seinen Kollegen zu testen?

Sowas in der Art könnte evtl. zum Einsatzgebiet passen...








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Komatsche (29. Juni 2020)

Lieber Schnegge,
ich kann dir nur Recht geben, wir sind tatsächlich überfordert und durch verschiedenen Gespräche und Aussagen irritiert. Ich werde morgen einmal bei Propain anfurfen und meine Fragen loswerden. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Rad tatsächlich nicht geeignet ist, dann müssen wir weitersuchen. 
Das Cube Sterio wäre nätürlihc ein geeigneter Kandidat, nur halt leider nicht in der entsprechenden Größe verfügbar. 
Und ja es stimmt: von der Optik lassen sich die Jungs verführen und dann hilft diskutieren nicht mehr viel. Leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit verschiedene Räde Probe zu fahren, aber vielleicht bietet Propain (ganz in unserer Nähe) ja an, das Rad vor Ort zu testen. Wenn nicht hilft nur weitersuchen.
Danke.


----------



## Ivenl (29. Juni 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> Lieber Schnegge,
> ich kann dir nur Recht geben, wir sind tatsächlich überfordert und durch verschiedenen Gespräche und Aussagen irritiert. Ich werde morgen einmal bei Propain anfurfen und meine Fragen loswerden. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Rad tatsächlich nicht geeignet ist, dann müssen wir weitersuchen.
> Das Cube Sterio wäre nätürlihc ein geeigneter Kandidat, nur halt leider nicht in der entsprechenden Größe verfügbar.
> Und ja es stimmt: von der Optik lassen sich die Jungs verführen und dann hilft diskutieren nicht mehr viel. Leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit verschiedene Räde Probe zu fahren, aber vielleicht bietet Propain (ganz in unserer Nähe) ja an, das Rad vor Ort zu testen. Wenn nicht hilft nur weitersuchen.
> Danke.


Im Bikepark Hahnenklee haben sie einige Modelle von propain, inklusive der Kidsbikes, da könntet ihr sie unter voller Belastung testen + der Verleih verkauft am Ende der Saison seine Räder zu echt fairen Preisen


----------



## Schnegge (29. Juni 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> ...Das Cube Sterio wäre nätürlihc ein geeigneter Kandidat, nur halt leider nicht in der entsprechenden Größe verfügbar. ...







__





						Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race Serie jetzt bei Fahrrad XXL kaufen
					

Die Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race Serie bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ Versand am nächsten Tag ✅ Persönliche Beratung ✅➤Jetzt kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				





Ivenl schrieb:


> Im Bikepark Hahnenklee haben sie einige Modelle von propain, inklusive der Kidsbikes, da könntet ihr sie unter voller Belastung testen ...


Dann aber nicht vergessen, das auch mal entsprechend der geplanten Nutzung mal ernsthaft bergauf zu treten und etwas Strecke zu machen. so wie ich das raus gelesen habe, wird das Rad täglich im Wald daheim genutzt und dann nur ab und an im Bikepark...


----------



## Komatsche (30. Juni 2020)

Das werden wir tun. Wir können uns nach Absprache mit Propain gerne auf die Räder setzen und im naheliegenden Trail testen gehen. 

Da das Cube Stereo nicht mehr verfügbar ist habe ich hier (die schon gennante) eine Alternative.









						bike-angebot.de - Fahrräder und E-bikes Online kaufen
					

&#128692 bike-angebot.de &#10004 Alle Angebote aller Händler auf einer Seite &#10004 Über 900 Servicepartner Deutschlandweit &#10004 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.bike-angebot.de
				




Das Räd wäre in "S" verfügbar  und auf Grund des Alters (2018) heruntergesetzt. Leider können wir nirgens probesitzen, aber ansonsten entspräche es doch den Vorgaben. Leider ist S eventuell zu groß, könnte aber knapp passen. Was ist an dem Rad denn faul, dass es nicht verkauft wird?


----------



## below (30. Juni 2020)

Also mein Sohn fährt auch ein Tyee, allerdings 2014, vorn mit einer Pike RCT3 mit Fast Suspension und als Dämpfer den Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air. Zumindest in dem Setup schafft er es ohne Probleme den Federweg auszunutzen - und das bei gerade mal 35kg. 
An dem Tipp zu testen geht einfach nichts vorbei, wenn ihr selbst nicht genug Ahnung habt das Ganze einzuschätzen. Fahrt wie vorgeschlagen in einen Bikepark und probiert Räder aus.


----------



## Komatsche (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Schnegge!
Danke für den link zu dem Cube Stereo Rad. Wir haben uns entschieden tatsächlich das 140 HPC Race zu bestellen. Das Rad ist vernünftig ausgestattet, leicht und vor allem verfügbar. Wir müssen nur noch klären ob es ein 16 Zoll oder 18 Zoll Rahmen wird. Jetzt hat er das Scott Rad Größe S, also mit 39,5cm. Das 16 Zoll wäre genau in diesem Bereich, aber er wächst ja noch und die 39,5cm sind zwar ok aber 1-2 cm mehr macht wohl nichts. Wir tendieren zum 18 Zoll (42 cm Rahmenhöhe) da es ja einige Zeit passen soll und größer werden die Jungs von alleine. Leider haben wir keinen Händler in der Nähe gefunden der ein 18 Zoll verfügbar hat.
Wie auch immer. Danke für den tollen Tip. Wir hätten gerne ein Propain oder Canyon genommen, aber die Verfügbarkeit ist grausam :-(.

zur Rahmenhöhe habe ich beim bisherigen Scott folgendes gefunden (siehe Bild). Demnach würde eine Rahmenhöhe von 43 cm passen, das Cube Sterio hat mit 18 Zoll eine 42 cam Rahmenhöhe. Sollte passen oder?


----------



## Goetzi0815 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Komatsche,
schön dass ihr was gefunden habt. Wir hatten am Wochenende die Möglichkeit ein Canyon Nerve in S zu testen und es hat richtig gut gepasst. Da für uns ein neues nicht in Frage kommt, sind wir halt weiter auf der Suche. Es werden auch ab und zu welche Angeboten. 

Frage an die anderen Teilnehmer, was haltet ihr von dem Bike bzw. vom Ghost Kato?

Schon mal danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Komatsche (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Goetzi0815,
wir haben zwar ein Rad gefunden, aber wir müssen/mächten vorher schon einmal darauf sitzen da wir nicht sicher sind ob ein 16 oder 18 Zoll passt. Die Händler vor Ort haben das Cube Sterio nicht in der Größe vor Ort also auch kein Probesitzen möglich. 

Alternativ wäre das Ghost Rad in Größe S noch etwas, ist sogar 500 Euro günstiger als das Cube:









						Ghost Slamr 4.7 AL U 2019 | 102295645 | BikeExchange
					

Hinweis: Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage bei uns im Laden kann sich die Auslieferung zum Teil deutlich verzögern. Wir bitten um Verständnis.CHARAKTERISTIKEN -  Du willst dich nicht auf ein Einsatzgebi...




					www.bikeexchange.de
				




Ob die Unterschiede zum neuen Rad von 2020 sehr groß sind weiß ich nicht. Aber auch hier gleiches Problem: passt mein Junge auf die Größe S? Ohne Probesitzen reine Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgelBogel (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe mir das Ghost näher angesehen, wurde aber hier im Forum darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Stahlfeder verbaut ist. Da ich nur 52 kg schwer bin könnte das problematisch werden. Ihr sucht ein Rad für Eure Kinder, die eventuell noch leichter sind als ich. Von demher würde ich vermutlich von dem Rad abraten, bin aber nicht sicher.
Größe S könnte bei Euren Kids passen, ich bin 1,61 m klein und bei mir ist es ok. Viel kleiner sollte man aber nicht sein.

Kleiner Zusatz: vielleicht kann man ja bei dem Ghost den Dämpfer ausbauen und durch einen anderen ersetzen? Keine Ahnung ob das möglich ist, aber mal rein so in blaue gedacht.


----------



## Komatsche (3. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen, wollte noch kurz Rückmeldung geben, da ja einige hier ein Rad suchen bzw. wegen Rahmengröße und Gewicht (des Kindes) nicht sicher sind.

Also der S-Rahmen beim Ghost Slamr 4.7 (27.5 Zoll) hat bei unserem Sohn, 11 Jahr, 1,57 groß prima gepasst. Entgegen einiger Vermutungen hier, spricht auch das Dämpfungssystem prima an. Unser Sohn wiegt 47 kg und eine kleine Probefahrt mit kleinen Schanzen lies sich ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen. Man könnte eine andere Feder einbauen, das ist aber nicht nötig. Wir konnten die Gelegenheit nutzen auch auf andere 27.5 Räder zu sitzen und sämtliche S-Rahmen (z.B. Cube) waren prima. Bezüglich der Federungen würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen, die könnte man entweder optimieren oder sie waren an sich schon gut. 

Wie auch immer. Ich glaube ich habe mir zu viele Gedanken gemacht. Die Räder vor Ort bei einem großen Radgeschäft waren alle prima und die Qualität ist super. Einfach draufsitzen und losfahren. Alles Gut


----------

